# Aesop Rock Fans?



## Oregon Panda (Nov 15, 2009)

Anyone else like this artist?

My favorite album was float, closely followed by labor days.

My favorite song off float is Garbage
Off labor days is shovel.

Thanks for taking the time to read.

Visit my fa page! : )


----------



## Stawks (Nov 15, 2009)

Aesop Rock is one of the only rappers I tolerate. He's got some really creative lyrics, and seems like a cool enough dude... Anyone who gets guest verses from John Darnielle has got to be.

Anyway, I'm a bit of a poser, 'cause None Shall Pass is about the only album I've really listened to, but it's awesome. Coffee is my fav track.


----------



## SwaggleTooth (Nov 19, 2009)

Love it. Most things Def Jux for that matter, especially for the original members of that family. 

Favorite Aesop Rock is probably the Appleseed EP, followed by Float and None Shall Pass. None Shall Pass is definitely his most cohesive, the lyrics and beats become very complete, well-painted pictures, so its probably his _best_. Though in terms of _favorite_, nothing beats the sheer ODDITY of the Music for Earthworms to Float days, like he's writing this shit in a rubber room dosing dirty acid everyday, cursed as a schizophrenic, but maybe he's just...seeing...more.....

Could never get into Labor Days personally.


----------

